# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  друг Арджуны

## Lakshmana Prana das

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" Песнь 10, гл. 47 в 14 тексте гопи называет Кришну виджайа-сакха, что переведено как "друг Арджуны". О каком Арджуне идет речь? Если о брате Юдхиштхиры, то он же еще не появился на сцене в период жизни Кришны в Матхуре.

----------


## vijitatma das

> В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" Песнь 10, гл. 47 в 14 тексте гопи называет Кришну виджайа-сакха, что переведено как "друг Арджуны". О каком Арджуне идет речь? Если о брате Юдхиштхиры, то он же еще не появился на сцене в период жизни Кришны в Матхуре.


Харе Кришна, Лакшмана Прана Прабху! Простите, пожалуйста, за долгое ожидание. У нас была горячая пора, как это обычно бывает в конце лета.
Скажу сразу, что точного ответа на Ваш вопрос я не знаю. Могу только предположить.
1. Арджуна - вечный спутник Господа Кришны. В своей книге Renunciation through wisdom Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "В бесчисленных вселенных Господь Кришна являет Свои земные игры, в которых Его сопровождает вечный спутник и близкий друг Арджуна. Господь намекает на это в следующих стихах «Бхагавад-гиты» (4.5–6): "И ты, и Я рождались великое множество раз. Я помню все эти жизни, ты же не помнишь их, о покоритель врагов"". Шримати Радхарани, которая произносит этот стих, осведомлена о божественной природе Кришны и Его предыдущих воплощениях (в соседних стихах говорится о Лакшми-деви и о Рамачандре и Сите). Вероятно, она знает и об Арджуне.
2. Второй вариант, который кажется мне весьма правдоподобным, заключается в том, что в период жизни в Матхуре Кришна уже был знаком с Арджуной. По крайней мере, Шрила Прабхупада в книге "Кришна" передает слова Радхарани следующим образом: "Кришна сейчас живет в городе, где все прославляют Его как друга Арджуны". Я не силен в хронологии игр Кришны, однако, насколько помню, в "Махабхарате" Он в первый раз появляется на сваямваре Драупади, т.е. довольно рано. И уже в этой сцене Он предстает как друг Пандавов. Да и в конце концов, они же с Арджуной родственники, братья. Когда Кришна "вернулся" в семью Своего отца, Он тут же приобрел множество благородных родственников  :smilies:

----------

